# "Sent from my iWhatever"



## ganymede (Aug 23, 2011)

Is it just me that find it annoying? 

Sent from my Casio calculator


----------



## mossyoak (Aug 23, 2011)

It pops up automatically on tapatalk. 

Sent from my la-z-boy.


----------



## ssvqwnp (Aug 23, 2011)

Not a big fan of it either... Always comes across as gloating to me for some reason.



Sent from my WF-139


----------



## Toohotruk (Aug 23, 2011)

I hear ya...it is kinda annoying. :scowl:

Sent from the depths of a very sick mind (flashaholism )...


----------



## Morelite (Aug 23, 2011)

You can delete it so it doesn't show up on the posts and it is permanent.


----------



## nbp (Aug 24, 2011)

I made this post using Forum Runner and I disabled the dorky sigline when I set up the app so you all wouldn't have to look at it. I'm sure the other apps have the same capability.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Aug 24, 2011)

~

Yes .... me too .

I consider it very annoying advertising ..... that should be stopped .

~


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 24, 2011)

Post made using wood


----------



## THE_dAY (Aug 24, 2011)

I've seen it plenty of times especially on other forums.

It really doesn't bother me. Its actually interesting to see the continuing increase in amount of posts done through phones.


----------



## Ishango (Aug 24, 2011)

On forums I don't like it very much, because it doesn't add anything.

I use it when mailing from my iPhone. It's a way of telling someone it's not handy to type a lengthy response and telling someone I'm not on my computer at the moment.


----------



## Norm (Aug 24, 2011)

Morelite said:


> You can delete it so it doesn't show up on the posts and it is permanent.


 Like a sig line the user can choose to edit or turn it off.
Norm


----------



## mvyrmnd (Aug 24, 2011)

Surely there are bigger issues? It's not something I find particularly bothersome.

Sent from my toilet.


----------



## DM51 (Aug 24, 2011)

*This* is how CPFers should send signals:


----------



## NonSenCe (Aug 24, 2011)

slightly annoying.. like i need to start reading the beginning of that line before realising it has nothing to do with the reply itself. so yes. annoyed. wasting my time also.

-sent from my laptop while sitting in my tv chair that is falling apart under me and needs to be re-welded once again-


----------



## Steve K (Aug 24, 2011)

hey DM51,

what's the name for those signal lights?? I've been trying to think of it for days now... there's a thread in the Laser sub-forum about optical communications and those code flashing naval lights were in the back of my head.

thanks,
Steve K.
- sent with the help of millions of electrons.... -


----------



## DM51 (Aug 24, 2011)

Aldis lamp.


----------



## Norm (Aug 24, 2011)

Steve K said:


> hey DM51,
> what's the name for those signal lights??


 Seems to be the best I cane come up with Signal lamp. I would have thought semaphore but that doesn't seem to be correct.
Norm

Edit: While I'm researching DM51 beat me to the punch.


----------



## Siliconti (Aug 24, 2011)

First thing I disable with a new device. No free advertising for you.


----------



## Lucciola (Aug 24, 2011)

The *really* important guys use this footer:

---------------------------------------
sent by one of my secretaries :naughty:


----------



## Meganoggin (Aug 24, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Aldis lamp.



I've never seen one in Aldi......


Sent from my old wheezing work desktop.


----------



## JacobJones (Aug 24, 2011)

Meganoggin said:


> I've never seen one in Aldi......
> 
> 
> Sent from my old wheezing work desktop.


 
Thats because I bought the last one. I wish


----------



## Steve K (Aug 24, 2011)

DM51 said:


> Aldis lamp.


 
give that man a cigar! 

neat little toy... carbon arc lamps are one thing that leds haven't replaced just yet.. as far as I know. I wonder if you could drop a few Bridgelux led arrays in there and get a light that you could modulate with data. Sure would beat the data rate of 14 words per minute (according to the wiki page) that you get with hand operated morse code.

Steve K.


----------



## StarHalo (Aug 24, 2011)

Steve K said:


> I wonder if you could drop a few Bridgelux led arrays in there and get a light that you could modulate with data.


 
You can do it with just one LED..


----------



## Satanta (Aug 24, 2011)

Doen't bother me tho I oft wonder if they sit there typing that all out or it is an embedded script.

:sent from my droid using your WiFi. I'm two feet behind you with an ax.


----------



## LukeA (Aug 25, 2011)

I actually send all my posts as telegrams. It's a real PITA to embed an image or video, lemmetellya.


----------



## Beamhead (Aug 25, 2011)

sent via my dixie cup/yarn


----------



## john-paul (Aug 26, 2011)

Eh whatever, half of the time I have no idea what they using anyway.



sent from my Gateway 486 - 7800 baud modem


----------



## Echo63 (Aug 26, 2011)

It irritates me too, i dont use Tapatalk for that very reason.


sent using 2 cans and a bit of string


----------



## Steve K (Aug 26, 2011)

StarHalo said:


> You can do it with just one LED..


 
apparently the Bridgelux would be overkill, eh?? That doesn't mean it wouldn't be fun, though.... 

I do recall that original thread, and had forgotten all about it. A similar thread emerged on the laser subforum, but the discussion regarding the suitability of coherent vs non-coherent light never came up. A very interesting subject, and I need to find time to play around in the lab with these sorts of projects. 

thanks,
Steve K.


----------



## bansuri (Aug 27, 2011)

It's obvious that we all have different thresholds for irritation. I don't mind it at all and think that it gives interesting demographic info to all users. 
I'm sure the site owners have the ability to see where the posts and traffic comes from, Tapatalk usage, mobile safari, etc. , but I get a kick out of seeing how many folks check, post, and even buy from their mobiles.
I check CPF and CPFM frequently at work on my iPad, but it doesn't leave a mobile sig when I post like Tapatalk does. Atomic Web Browser or Safari are fine (for me) on iPad or iPhone so I don't use Tapatalk.

If the sigs bother a person I think a method could be developed whereby any 2-4 word groups at the end of a post could be skipped over after a simple IF/THEN test:
When passing your eyes from the end of the body of the post pass your eyes over the beginning of the small group of words at the end, IF the first word = Sent, THEN move to the next post. ELSE read word group.


----------



## Norm (Aug 27, 2011)

bansuri said:


> I check CPF and CPFM frequently at work on my iPad, but it doesn't leave a mobile sig when I post like Tapatalk does.


There is an option to turn it off, settings, signature, off.
Norm


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 27, 2011)

Why target just iXXXXXXX devices? Blackberries, relies and very other stupid smart (stupid) phone have these signatures.

Sent from my Dogfish Head 90 Minute Imperial Ale! (2nd one so far as I wait for the hurricane) :drunk:


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 27, 2011)

I think it's a little bit annoying at best, I usually just ignore it. What I find more annoying is when people feel the need to type out their name at the end of each post they type as a signature of sorts.

blah blah blah
(name)

blah blah blah
(name)


----------



## Norm (Aug 27, 2011)

ebow sorry to upset you, just a habit for me, which I doubt I'll change.
Norm


----------



## ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond (Aug 27, 2011)

Yeah, that's nothing. Annoying is people who feel the urge to put every light they own in their signature and completely screw up the search functionality of this site to produce usable results!


----------



## Morelite (Aug 27, 2011)

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond said:


> Yeah, that's nothing. Annoying is people who feel the urge to put every light they own in their signature and completely screw up the search functionality of this site to produce usable results!


 
couldn't agree more.


----------



## shao.fu.tzer (Aug 27, 2011)

I use my phone to call people, text if necessary, and use Google if I have a burning question in my mind and I'm riding passenger in a car or am in a restaurant. I staunchly refuse to join the iPhone generation... My simple $100 phone is enough... Cell phones give you cancer anyway.. 

Sent from my Grandma's basement... :laughing:


----------



## Chicago X (Aug 27, 2011)

Norm said:


> ebow sorry to upset you, just a habit for me, which I doubt I'll change.
> Norm


 
I have a hard time not doing it myself....I believe it to be a legacy from years of handwritten notes. 

Chic-

....nevermind


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 27, 2011)

Norm said:


> ebow sorry to upset you, just a habit for me, which I doubt I'll change.
> Norm


 
Norm, I had never even noticed you did that until now, LOL, no, when I wrote that I actually had another member in mind, one who feels the need to abberivate his name after each post, sorry if I offended you, didn't mean anything by it.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Aug 27, 2011)

I chuckled a little bit when I saw the title of this thread. I wont ever buy anything that starts with a little 'i'. Not that theyre poor or anything like that but to me these new trendy phones are that - trendy, with cool effects and eye candy. My phone is pretty old school I guess at about 5 years old but will do practically anything the newer ones will, just without pinching the screen of flicking stuff around. Personally I like the more computer style interface.


----------



## bansuri (Aug 27, 2011)

Norm said:


> ebow sorry to upset you, just a habit for me, which I doubt I'll change.
> Norm


  



DIΩDΣ;3730088 said:


> I chuckled a little bit when I saw the title of this thread. I wont ever buy anything that starts with a little 'i'. Not that theyre poor or anything like that but to me these new trendy phones are that - trendy, with cool effects and eye candy. My phone is pretty old school I guess at about 5 years old but will do practically anything the newer ones will, just without pinching the screen of flicking stuff around. Personally I like the more computer style interface.


Nothin wrong with old school! I recently retired my Palm V for a Palm TX for work. Have every bit of information for all manufacturing operations including programs for the Bandit controllers, all steps and details for each part, on and on. Whole shop in the palm of my hand. The problem with old stuff is getting replacement parts and whole units, as I'm sure you'll find out eventually, which is why I upgraded to the TX, should have a few good years in her yet. 

ShineOnYouCrazyDiamond has a great point. It took me a while to figure out why some threads would come up that had nothing to do with my search. 



*[remainder of post moved to CPF Cliché thread - DM51]*


----------



## bedazzLED (Aug 28, 2011)

I didn't even know my Tap could talk, let alone send messages 

I usually send mine through the National optometry number, 1800-EYE-CARE


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Aug 28, 2011)

_ :wave:_ Hi ebow86, I hope you have a great day. __


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 28, 2011)

I am proud to be using an old cell phone with no browser, no camera, no fancy gizmos, and no "sent from my whatever"attachedd to it. My phone does exactly what a cell phone is supposed to do, make calls andreceivee them that's it. No need to web browse, or watch video's, or take pictures. If someone else wants to do that with their phone, more power to them, but I'm perfectly happy with this old phone that does what it's supposed to do. Long live retro


----------



## OCD (Aug 28, 2011)

When I got my new HTC phone, I deleted the "sent from my HTC Desire" on my email. As someone pointed out, it makes sense when replying to an email so the recipient knows your not you're not at a computer and on the go.


----------



## ebow86 (Aug 28, 2011)

OCD said:


> When I got my new HTC phone, I deleted the "sent from my HTC Desire" on my email. As someone pointed out, it makes sense when replying to an email so the recipient knows your not you're not at a computer and on the go.



That's a great point that I missed since I never read this whole thread.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Aug 31, 2011)

I too see it as a form of advertising, but I also see the utility of letting folks know you won't be responding with a lengthy reply. 

Sent from the center of my consciousness about three inches above and behind the actual material that houses my brain.


----------



## bshanahan14rulz (Aug 31, 2011)

shldnt shrtnd wrds clue ppl n 2 when some1s on the fone?

Personally, I believe that since the phone already has a microphone, why not enable speech recognition for text input? Easier to correctly type one or two words that didn't translate just right than to correctly type a full sentence or two.


----------



## Slackdart (Aug 31, 2011)

Really drives my crazy, first thing I turned off when I got my iPhone.

Sent from the ether.


----------



## DIΩDΣ (Sep 1, 2011)

bshanahan14rulz said:


> shldnt shrtnd wrds clue ppl n 2 when some1s on the fone?
> 
> Personally, I believe that since the phone already has a microphone, why not enable speech recognition for text input? Easier to correctly type one or two words that didn't translate just right than to correctly type a full sentence or two.



Hmm that might work in some situations but try doing that in a crowded office with your fellow workers (and boss)... I wouldnt recommend it!


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 1, 2011)

I don't know how much speech recognition has improved in the last year but when I tried it on a computer using the weird speech recognition they give you for free with Microsoft vista it was really awefull. I believe it would make it more difficult to make messages quickly than just typing it because I'd be too busy laughing at the hilarious mistakes the speech recognition makes to correct them. I'm on an itouch and it only took me about 50 seconds to type this


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 4, 2011)

Siliconti said:


> First thing I disable with a new device. No free advertising for you.


 
Good point.

Not only do individual owners of the Smartphones don't get anything in return for the advertising that automatically pops up in their posts, but neither do the Admins. or owners of the sites. 

I find it surprising that that form of free advertising isn't banned on forum sites. It just seems to be accepted as slightly annoying at best. Yet if someone ended all of their posts with "Eat at Joe's. Good food at low prices. Kids eat free. Conveniently located at . . . ," they'd likely get a warning for that type of free advertising; especially since it would be part of the posts instead of in the sig line.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 4, 2011)

It would probably be better if the line said: "Sent from my mobile device," rather than from whatever brand the thing is.

That would be enough to explain that you can't type long replies easily.


----------



## Monocrom (Sep 4, 2011)

Toohotruk said:


> It would probably be better if the line said: "Sent from my mobile device," rather than from whatever brand the thing is.
> 
> That would be enough to explain that you can't type long replies easily.


 
Ah, but that's the thing; it's not about explaining that the user can't type out a long and detailed response to a post. It's all about free advertising. Some money-hungry ******* sat down and came up with a creative and annoying way of getting it. Probably figuring, correctly as it seems, that the average user wouldn't bother with switching it off.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 5, 2011)

Yep, they try to slip them in anywhere possible...won't be long and they'll start putting ads into our dreams.


----------



## Norm (Sep 5, 2011)

As mentioned many times throughout this thread, it's a setting, turn the damn thing off.
Norm


----------



## RCM (Sep 28, 2011)

I find it annoying myself! I see no reason to have it on by default!
Just for laughs I will do this
-sent from my Zune HD 
Yeah I have it turned off!


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 28, 2011)

I find it annoying also, with one exception: it does help to explain typos when you see a sigline indicating that the message came from a very tiny keyboard.

-----
Sent by my fingers


----------



## WildChild (Sep 28, 2011)

Sent from my iLight


----------



## JacobJones (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm using an iPod touch and I also find it anoying, I turned it off ages ago. it comes across as gloating.


Sent from my iPhone. Because I'm rich and want to let the whole world know


----------



## ganymede (Sep 28, 2011)

JacobJones said:


> I'm using an iPod touch and I also find it anoying, I turned it off ages ago. it comes across as gloating.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone. Because I'm rich and want to let the whole world know



Lol! That's a good one!

Sent from the loo.


----------



## mvyrmnd (Sep 28, 2011)

I changed mine to

Sent 7940 parsecs from the centre of the galaxy, bearing l=179°56'39.4" b=+0°2'46.2"


----------



## Cyclops942 (Sep 30, 2011)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I find it annoying also, with one exception: it does help to explain typos when you see a sigline indicating that the message came from a very tiny keyboard.



And let's not forget about the AutoCorrect feature that can also be the cause of some pretty strange substitutions, as it tries to make sense of the mistakes caused by the tiny keyboards. Heck, there's an entire site devoted to the hilarity caused by AutoCorrect.

I shut it off for myself by about the third day, when the novelty of it had worn off. I didn't want to give the free advertising, or to sound like I was gloating. However, that little tag line, especially when it mentions an iWhatever, goes a long way towards explaining away strange word choices, even if the individual words are spelled correctly. Still, I have opted to NOT include it as part of my signature.


----------



## Stefan DE (Oct 1, 2011)

Norm said:


> As mentioned many times throughout this thread, it's a setting, turn the damn thing off.


It wouldn't be really difficult for the administration to disable this on their side - so you wouldn't have to rely on the users configuring their software properly.


Sent from a very expensive gadget you'll never be able to buy using thought reading


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 1, 2011)

Cyclops942 said:


> And let's not forget about the AutoCorrect feature that can also be the cause of some pretty strange substitutions, as it tries to make sense of the mistakes caused by the tiny keyboards. Heck, there's an entire site devoted to the hilarity caused by AutoCorrect.


 
I turned off auto-correct after it tried to change "Robert" to "Re-poop." I am _not_ making this up. :duh2:


----------



## DM51 (Oct 1, 2011)

PhotonWrangler said:


> I turned off auto-correct


How did you manage to do that?! I've tried to find out how to turn off auto-correct on my iPad, but there doesn't seem any way to do it...


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 1, 2011)

DM51 said:


> How did you manage to do that?! I've tried to find out how to turn off auto-correct on my iPad, but there doesn't seem any way to do it...


 
Settings -> General -> Keyboard -> Then it says Auto-correction with an ON/OFF thing beside it.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Oct 1, 2011)

DM51 said:


> How did you manage to do that?! I've tried to find out how to turn off auto-correct on my iPad, but there doesn't seem any way to do it...



Sorry, should've mentioned that this was on my BlackBerry. I don't own any iThings.


----------



## nbp (Oct 2, 2011)

DM51 said:


> How did you manage to do that?! I've tried to find out how to turn off auto-correct on my iPad, but there doesn't seem any way to do it...



It's only an option for us Americans. You Brits are stuck with words like re-poop. :nana:


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 2, 2011)

nbp said:


> You Brits are stuck with words like re-poop. :nana:


 
Or not... My location is set the the UK and it let's me turn it off. Your move


----------



## Norm (Oct 2, 2011)

Stefan DE said:


> It wouldn't be really difficult for the administration to disable this on their side - so you wouldn't have to rely on the users configuring their software properly.
> 
> 
> Sent from a very expensive gadget you'll never be able to buy using thought reading


 
As far as the forum is concerned it's part of the submitted post.

Norm


----------



## Stefan DE (Oct 2, 2011)

Norm said:


> As far as the forum is concerned it's part of the submitted post.


Exactly, and here you can jump in with a simple plug-in and remove it.
This plug-in removes this phrase if it's the last thing written in the post or a quote. It only removes it from display, not from database - so if you someday decide to disable it, all this phrases will appear again.

Here is it, feel free to modify for your needs: vbulletin-plugin_remove-sent-from-my-iWhatever.xml


----------



## Norm (Oct 2, 2011)

OK Stephan, certainly out of my area of expertise, as far as I'm concerned it doesn't worry me, I'll leave it to those who may or may not be interested in persuing it further. 

Norm


----------



## nbp (Oct 2, 2011)

JacobJones said:


> Or not... My location is set the the UK and it let's me turn it off. Your move



That was a joke my friend. 

Me and DM, we got an understanding.


----------



## bansuri (Oct 3, 2011)

Stefan,
Any plug-ins that will change words? iPhone to Startac or similar?


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 3, 2011)

bansuri said:


> Stefan,
> Any plug-ins that will change words? iPhone to Startac or similar?



Post sent from your mother.


----------



## JacobJones (Oct 3, 2011)

nbp said:


> That was a joke my friend.
> 
> Me and DM, we got an understanding.



Ah sorry, I tend to take things literally.


----------



## Stefan DE (Oct 3, 2011)

bansuri said:


> Stefan,
> Any plug-ins that will change words? iPhone to Startac or similar?


$text contains the full post content, you can do with it what you want


----------



## goki (Oct 9, 2011)

This post was sent from my igalaxy transphoner via dedicated 10MBPS line.


----------



## LEDAdd1ct (Oct 9, 2011)

*
- .... .. ... .--. --- ... - ... . -. - ..-. .-. --- -- -- -.-- - . .-.. . --. .-. .- .--. .... 




*Link


----------



## Toohotruk (Oct 9, 2011)

.-.. --- .-..


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Feb 12, 2012)

~

Great thread .......... with LOTS o' good HUMOR .

I also , save a lot of money , using just a single purpose phone , just for talkin.

~



ebow86 said:


> I am proud to be using an old cell phone with no browser, no camera, no fancy gizmos, and no "sent from my whatever"attachedd to it. My phone does exactly what a cell phone is supposed to do, make calls andreceivee them that's it. No need to web browse, or watch video's, or take pictures. If someone else wants to do that with their phone, more power to them, but I'm perfectly happy with this old phone that does what it's supposed to do. Long live retro


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 12, 2012)

Best ones so far: 


Echo63 said:


> sent using 2 cans and a bit of string





LEDAdd1ct said:


> *- .... .. ... .--. --- ... - ... . -. - ..-. .-. --- -- -- -.-- - . .-.. . --. .-. .- .--. .... *




sent from the computational matrix of the planet determining the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.


----------



## subwoofer (Feb 13, 2012)

I beg to differ as the best one by far is



Kestrel said:


> sent from the computational matrix of the planet determining the Ultimate Question of Life, the Universe, and Everything.



I now feel it may have to become my personal mission to reply to every post I come across with one of the irritating tags and waste the time and effort of the poster, just as they have wasted everyone else's time.


sent from the left side of my brain.


----------



## shankmasterflex (Feb 24, 2012)

I dont care to much for the robot race and would never let a damn fancy calculator send messages on my behalf!


----------



## Kestrel (Feb 24, 2012)

shankmasterflex said:


> I dont care to much for the robot race and would never let a damn fancy calculator send messages on my behalf!


shankmasterflex, your computer posted the above while you were offline. Just sayin' ...  :devil:


----------



## Ctechlite (Feb 24, 2012)

Kestrel said:


> shankmasterflex, your computer posted the above while you were offline. Just sayin' ...  :devil:



Haha! Only question then is did the computer take him "offline"!


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 24, 2012)

shankmasterflex said:


> I dont care to much for the robot race and would never let a damn fancy calculator send messages on my behalf!



Or the English language. WOW, you're right, there is a calculator on my smartphone. Cool! Thanks for the heads-up. 

Common sense would dictate not goof-in on a dude with the username shankmasterflex, :welcome: ......just couldn't help myself.

~ Chance


----------



## shankmasterflex (Feb 24, 2012)

If I wasn't so busy staring into a mirror in the dark while sharpening knives, then I might have noticed what the treacherous machine was up to(o).


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 24, 2012)

shankmasterflex said:


> If I wasn't so busy staring into a mirror *in the dark* while sharpening knives, then I might have noticed what the treacherous machine was up to(o).



We have members in the DARK?


I think some of the clever ones are amusing, and I do get that a lot of people want others to know that they are not at a desk and able to write a report for them, etc.

I turned that part off on my Droid, because every one I deal with in that context KNOWS I am in the field...and that I can't type anyway, etc....and more meaningless words just dilutes a message anyway.


I tend to read an entire post in one glance, so its not like the tag line takes extra time.....and the same posters tend to have the tags, and its just part of the scenery.

Its about the same as any one's sig line...a saying they like, a list of their lights or reviews, etc...I'm fine with it, as it often provides a quick link TO a review, etc....and rounds out a bit of personality here. 


As for technophobia - Don't really suffer from it. I had a Blackberry, and it sucked...it WORKED, but was slow and clumsy to use, the screen was like a postage stamp, etc. Verizon upgraded me to a Droid a couple of years ago, and it was MUCH better, and the apps were cool...except my junk mail went through the ROOF, as it appears that 99% of the Droid apps are really designed to gather your info for marketers. So I might get an iphone next, as I expect the apps will be cleaner. 

- Sent from my desktop computer for a change of pace, while thinking about knives being sharpened in the dark....


----------



## flashflood (Feb 24, 2012)

Well, I wouldn't mind seeing this on one of my posts:

Sent from my iPad 3


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Feb 24, 2012)

Somewhere out there is a service where people are paying $1 a month to add the signature "sent from my Iphone" to their non-iphone outgoing emails.


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2012)

Fortunately I was on my smartphone as I checked out shankmasterflex's profile. Then I could immediately Google 'cobbler', to make sure I was correct when I assumed he was a shoemaker and not a professional pie. What did I ever do without my iPhone?


----------



## Toohotruk (Feb 24, 2012)

Just checked out Shank's profile myself...LOL! Some very clever responses on there.

:welcome:


----------



## StarHalo (Feb 24, 2012)

nbp said:


> I assumed he was a shoemaker and not a professional pie.









Sent from my Apple Pie


----------



## nbp (Feb 24, 2012)

Is it iOS5 compatible? I would like to be able to back it up to iCloud and autosync with my other devices.


----------



## TEEJ (Feb 24, 2012)

Sent from my iPie


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Feb 25, 2012)

*No iPie for you! Come back, One year! 

~ Chance 


*


----------



## flashflood (Feb 25, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> *No iPie for you! Come back, One year!
> 
> ~ Chance
> 
> ...



Ah yes, the Tint Nazi. "Oh, you want highest flux bin? NO CRI FOR YOU! NEXT!"


----------



## jrmcferren (Feb 29, 2012)

I think it is very annoying to say what device you are using, unless of course you are joking about it, like in this thread.

--
Sent from my Western Electric Model 500.


----------



## jamesmtl514 (Feb 29, 2012)

I concur. Useless free advertising.

Sent from my pre-release limited beta yet to be named revolutionary implanted mobile device.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 4, 2012)

O K, I bought an iPad2......I love using it...... 

~ Chance 

*Sent with a wonderful gadget called iPad *


----------



## Bigpal (Jul 5, 2012)

Maybe it's to let people know you are mobile which can suggest they excuse typos as well as let them know what number to call should they need to contact you.

This is how I use and interpret it anyway.


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Jul 5, 2012)

Sent from a handheld box of transistors with an impossibly tiny keyboard. Please excuse typos.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Jul 5, 2012)

_What's so cool is the ability to change it to read anything you want. 

~ Chance_


----------



## PhotonWrangler (Sep 25, 2012)

I've just received an iThing to replace my aging BlackBerry at work. One of the first things I did with it was to hunt down that "Sent from my..." signature and kill it.


Sent fom my iThing.


----------



## Toohotruk (Sep 25, 2012)

:thumbsup:


----------



## StarHalo (Oct 23, 2012)

iPad Mini is 7.2mm thick - that's thinner than a pencil.. Starts at $330, pre-order friday, the same day Windows 8 debuts..


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 20, 2012)

^ A friend brought one to church Sunday. He's enjoying it a lot, as it's much easier to carry-around than his iPad 2. 

~ Chance


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 20, 2012)

Chauncey Gardiner said:


> ^ A friend brought one to church Sunday. He's enjoying it a lot, as it's much easier to carry-around than his iPad 2.



I got a chance to play with one the other day, along with the iPad Retina; once you compare the two side-by-side, the regular-size iPad doesn't make much sense - I predict the Mini will become the "standard" iPad, while the regular iPad will become the iPad Classic, like the old iPod, that will be produced/bought in small numbers for that niche market.


----------



## nbp (Nov 20, 2012)

A lot of people watch movies and such on their iPads. I can't imagine they all want a smaller screen. That's why they bought iPads and not iPod Touches.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 21, 2012)

Mrs got a standard ipad some time ago. I used it for games, but not much else. Had my ipad mini for a few weeks now, and I'm about ready to retire my laptop. Use it much of every day for all kinds of things. And when I need to carry it to another room hands free, it slides into my back pocket. Handy + portable to a ridiculous degree.

And yes, posted from my ipad mini.


----------



## Norm (Nov 21, 2012)

As an Apple user I would not by an Ipad Mini unless the specs were equivalent to a full size ipad.

Norm


----------



## H-Man (Nov 21, 2012)

As a broke college student majoring in enginnering, I would not buy an iPad mini unless I can buy it for the contents of my pocket: 23 cents.
I don't like the iThingToSpendMoneyOn because I can't justify spending that kind of money on anything but textbooks and prescription saftey glasses (my eyesight is so poor that I can't focus with the saftey glasses over my glasses, and I can't see without my glasses.)
I'm sticking to the laptop I found dumpster diveing for mobile posting:
Dell D630
2.4 ghz core 2 duo
32 GB ssd (I need to keep games off of it, so I used the smallest drive I could find, for 2 hours of labor in trade I got the 32 gb SSD)
4 GB ddr2 from another dumpster dive
13" WXGA display.
It may not be the nicest machine, but it sure beats the pentium M laptop that I got from another dumpster dive.
Sent from my computer.


----------



## Lite_me (Nov 21, 2012)

Norm said:


> As an Apple user I would not by an Ipad Mini unless the specs were equivalent to a full size ipad.
> 
> Norm


Then all you'll need to do is wait for the next release. They had to hold back somewhere so they'll have something to upgrade to, to get ya to buy the new one next yr. There was absolutely no reason why they couldn't put a 'Retina' display on this one.


----------



## Chauncey Gardiner (Nov 21, 2012)

When I purchased the iPad 2 it's main purpose was as a second home computer. My wife and I have two boys so there was always a line for the desktop. Our iPad hardly if ever leaves the house, but, thinking out-of-the-box (the box being my life/house/situation) millions of people commute everyday by trains, buses, and car-pools. For them a smaller, easier carried mini makes perfect sense. However for users such as myself the larger screen iPad will continue to be the one purchased. 

~ Chance


----------



## tbutter (Nov 21, 2012)

I turned off my Sig in tapatalk for the sake of everyone's sanity, however tapatalk is super nice on android


----------



## StarHalo (Nov 29, 2012)

More proof that real men don't use cases; possibly the best looking iPhone ever:


----------



## Pretbek (Nov 29, 2012)

Real men are not rich enough to replace their iPhone when they accidentally drop it. 
That is why mine has a $2.39 rubber case from Monoprice.


----------



## neutralwhite (Nov 29, 2012)

Sent From My PD32UE


----------



## ElectronGuru (Nov 29, 2012)

Norm said:


> I would not by an Ipad Mini unless the specs were equivalent to a full size ipad.



Tried a full size one, couldn't stand the weight. Monster great screen needs a monster great battery (4490 mah vs 11000+).


----------



## Toohotruk (Nov 30, 2012)

Yeah, the weight got the arthritis in my hands just a screamin'! But then, so does my ipod after a few minutes of 'Birds.


----------



## ElectronGuru (Dec 14, 2012)

ElectronGuru said:


> Tried a full size one, couldn't stand the weight. Monster great screen needs a monster great battery (4490 mah vs 11000+).



That's not to say that I'm not excited for a retina mini, there are just significant challenges. 

If the DPI/PPI of the 3/4 were sliced out for a smaller screen (making a proportionally smaller screen), the unique resolution would cause software chaos with developers. Unless iOS 7 or 8 (and all apps) can be made resolution independent.

Otherwise, the exact resolution of the 3/4 screen would have to be squeezed into a smaller package 1) creating an even higher dpi, 2) even higher screen production challenges (though apple loves those), 3) necessitating the same video card and perhaps even stronger backlighting in a smaller package, 4) with silly power requirements.

So maybe mini 3, with mini 2 sold along side at a lower price, after software or tech makes it less difficult. Meanwhile, the mini 1 is an 'awesome piece of kit' with more functionality+portability then I've ever seen.


----------



## Kith (Jan 11, 2013)

What we use the sigs with phone brand for is diagnostic and troubleshooting. It's helpful on the many android forums to know what device someone is using without having to post "what do you have?" and wait for a response. 

The likelihood of taking the time to help someone is directly related to how much information is given. You are far more likely to get help with such a signature then without if you fail to disclose what device you are running in general help.


----------

